# Exercise, Workouts, Fitness



## Claire (Sep 10, 2012)

There used to be a line like this, but can't find it so will start over.  As some who follow know, I fractured a hip two months ago.  I'm just now starting to get back into my favorite thing, exercise classes (I like the fact that my exercise "buddies", and we live in a small town, will "miss" me when I don't show up!).

This week is my first week back into some sort of real routine that isn't just basic physical therapy. That is to say I'm taking two Pilates classes (much of which is the same as my PT), and starting a water workout class (something I've done before, just not in the decade plus since I've lived in Illinois).  

What do you do to work out, what inspires you to keep it up, what brings you down?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 10, 2012)

You know,  it is possible to think you know someone better or are more familiar when looking at the title of a thread along the sidebar, this one for instance, that you can pick out it's author.  I said, I bet Claire wrote this.  Didn't know if it was a new or old thread though. 

Glad to see you are getting back into the swing of things. 

For me-- not so much.  I haven't been walking as much as I like,  mostly the summer was too hot,  and even though I am an early riser,  it is too early and it didnt' cool down until well after dark.   What I diid to compensate is begin taking siestas in the afternoon.  Quite the habit.  Who knew naps could be so refreshing.   BUT,  it does nothing to increase your energy,  it just means I stay up later and later.   

Luckily,  the last several weeks have cooled down, and I am out and getting my morning walk around the lake and a shorter walk in the evening.  I also walk over to my friend's house sometimes during the day.

My bend-over type of exercise is mostly clear weeds in the garden by hand,  and mostly I did that early mornings.  If you water, they grow and grow back again.   

I have never been much of an exercise type of guy.  But it is important for  me to get out everyday, and to get in Some kind of exercise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2012)

It was too hot most of the time for bike riding and then the fire season started right up and the valley filled with smoke.  Then the first month of summer that was shot out of the water by Shrek having emergency surgery.  Not much exercise this summer.

I've been riding to the Farmer's market on weekends when the smoke isn't too bad.  And I have the stationary recumbent bike in the living room in front of the AC.  Walking season is starting, yipee!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2012)

I walk.

I have trouble keeping it going and I feel lousy when I don't.

I wish I could find someone to walk with but, in the past it has been more trouble than it is worth.

That's life!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I walk.
> 
> I have trouble keeping it going and I feel lousy when I don't.
> 
> ...



That is so true.  I'd rather not even bother with a walking partner most of the time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2012)

I walk too, if DH isn't with me I put the iPhone with headphones on Pandora, music makes it go really quickly.  Beagle loves the walks.  With the hot summer we had, we'd wait till it cooled down in the evening.  Now it's getting dark earlier, but not nearly as hot as it was.

I have a combo recumbent bike/rowing machine for when the weather doesn't cooperate.  I try to get in at least 30 minutes a day.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 10, 2012)

The only way that I have dicipline is to go to the gym.  I go directly after work before I come home.  I go 5 days a week.  Today was supposed to be a day off, but since I had a weird shift yesterday and couldn't go, I made myself go today.  

I alternate between the crossramp machine, elliptical, and treadmill.  I throw in a little weight training every other day.  On cardio days I do one hour, on alternate days I do 40 minutes cardio and 20 minutes weight training.


----------



## Claire (Sep 10, 2012)

The hardest part for me is that I love to walk to get where I'm going (less so just to walk), which I did a lot.  People who have seen Galena see the hills and comment on the climbs.  With what happened to me, it is downhill that kills me, not uphill.  I keep thinking I'm ready to walk to town again, but ..... it'll be awhile yet.  A big part of it is more fear than pain or weakness.  

Yes, for many of us (even before the fall and break!), this summer has been discouraging for any kind of outdoor activity.  I don't know when my area had seen 100 degrees, but it was a long, long time ago.  Just doing the outdoor basics, keeping a few plants alive, much less exercising for exercise's sake, just took it out of most of us.  Especially in my community, where most of us do not have central a/c.  We didn't cook out, much less walk for a mile or three!  

Weather now is beautiful for walking, though.  I finally figured out how to work my MP3 (well, almost figured it out) so I have some music, so go out of town on occasion to find a flat parking lot to practice walking w/o a limp.  This is the bane of my existence.

I commented to my PT about 2 wks after the surgery that I thought my right leg (the one that broke, with the pins) is longer.  Measurements were taken and I did my own, and on the right side I've _gained_ almost half an inch.  No wonder I limp!


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 10, 2012)

I really enjoy walking in the pool. It is much easier on my knees & it strengthens my legs so I can stand 10 -12 hours a day.


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2012)

Well I looked into the water exercise classes at our local pool. Well, Winthrop wanted them to sign off on a bunch of rules before they would agree to pay the $30.00 yearly fee. They refused. I wasn't surprised. It really ticked me off. Right around the corner from the pool, is a fully staffed emergency room. 

I can't walk too far. I have large calcium deposits on my left hip and spine near the coccyx bone. Hence the scooter. I would love to exercise. But aside from the pain, I get out of breath so easily. And then there is the chest pain. The PT department is no help. They suggested I join the group class. I have watched them. Wiggling my toes and shaking my hands is not what I have in mind. The group consists mainly of Alzheimer patients. It is designed to keep their limbs moving. As the disease progresses, the lims become stiff. I may just join the water class on my own and pay the thirty dollars. I will make them aware of my health problems. I will go at my own pace. I am open to any suggestions.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Well I looked into the water exercise classes at our local pool. Well, Winthrop wanted them to sign off on a bunch of rules before they would agree to pay the $30.00 yearly fee. They refused. I wasn't surprised. It really ticked me off. Right around the corner from the pool, is a fully staffed emergency room.
> 
> I can't walk too far. I have large calcium deposits on my left hip and spine near the coccyx bone. Hence the scooter. I would love to exercise. But aside from the pain, I get out of breath so easily. And then there is the chest pain. The PT department is no help. They suggested I join the group class. I have watched them. Wiggling my toes and shaking my hands is not what I have in mind. The group consists mainly of Alzheimer patients. It is designed to keep their limbs moving. As the disease progresses, the lims become stiff. I may just join the water class on my own and pay the thirty dollars. I will make them aware of my health problems. I will go at my own pace. I am open to any suggestions.



I think water exercises would be really good for you, Addie.  You wouldn't need to join a class.  Hop in, walk a bit, use a noodle or kickboard, and go slow.  Hang on to the side and kick.  Wave your arms underwater.  Walk some more.  Stretch.  Just do what you feel comfortable doing.  I would imagine the pool has a lifeguard.  No reason to pay for a class.


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I think water exercises would be really good for you, Addie. You wouldn't need to join a class. Hop in, walk a bit, use a noodle or kickboard, and go slow. Hang on to the side and kick. Wave your arms underwater. Walk some more. Stretch. Just do what you feel comfortable doing. I would imagine the pool has a lifeguard. No reason to pay for a class.


 
I need to get a bathing suit first. The thirty dollars is the fee for joining the public gym. Not just the pool. And they have an EMT/lifeguard on duty everyday.


----------



## Four String Chef (Sep 10, 2012)

Eating better, biking and Escrima. Biking is great; its all I use for transport. In my town you don't really need a vehicle to cross it. 15 minutes from one side to the other on a bike. Escrima is brilliant; Philippino stick fighting. It derived when Japan invaded the Philippines. Kali and judo mostly. The original weapon of choice for Escrima are machetes and blades. It's the most fun I've had getting my ass beat in a good while. The pounds are coming off at a healthy rate. I've lost 35lbs in 4 months.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I need to get a bathing suit first. The thirty dollars is the fee for joining the public gym. Not just the pool. And they have an EMT/lifeguard on duty everyday.



So what are you waiting for?  Go get a bathing suit!  

Thirty dollars for a year is really cheap. A pool is also good for getting out the kinks and for just plain relaxing.  A noodle under your arms or behind your back, just float or kick around gently.  The warm water feels great, just don't go in after the preschool class....there's a reason the water feels warm....


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2012)

Four String Chef said:
			
		

> Eating better, biking and Escrima. Biking is great; its all I use for transport. In my town you don't really need a vehicle to cross it. 15 minutes from one side to the other on a bike. Escrima is brilliant; Philippino stick fighting. It derived when Japan invaded the Philippines. Kali and judo mostly. The original weapon of choice for Escrima are machetes and blades. It's the most fun I've had getting my ass beat in a good while. The pounds are coming off at a healthy rate. I've lost 35lbs in 4 months.



Sounds fascinating!  Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## chopper (Sep 10, 2012)

Yesterday was mountain biking, today was a walk after supper. We try to do something every day. In the winter we Wii.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 11, 2012)

We are quite active, so other than curling 1x a week in the summer, I lift hand weights when I'm watching TV and use one of those "stretch bands" for my legs. I also go up and down the stairs at least 12-15x a day (one of the reasons I set up the "excess kitchen stuff" storage area in the basement, the laundry is there as well, and, in the winter, I have to stoke the woodstove). If I'm not carrying anything, I "jog" up or down. I walk the dog about 2-3x / week when the weather is right. I am looking forward to bringing my NordicTrac in so I can use that again as well. 

I've "shrunk" 2 jean sizes since I changed when I eat my big meal of the day (breakfast), (eggs, greens, whole grains), cut out bread (I have the odd piece now and again), and cut out almost all sweets.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll be the first to admit that I probably don't exercise as much as I should, but I have a real hard time with treadmills and the like. Try as I might, I get antsy after I'm on one for 10 minutes and just feel like the enjoyment factor is non-existent.

Having said that, I do like being outdoors, and spend a lot of evenings working around the house and yard. I also like swimming, walking, or biking when I can. I realize that doesn't constitute an organized fitness regimen, but I figure doing _something _is far better than sitting around watching television.

One thing I would also like to do is work some weight training into my life. I used to enjoy that when I was younger.


----------



## licia (Sep 11, 2012)

I do about 40 minutes in the pool every day using the belt so I can stay suspended in deep water. It has helped with my arthritis and mobility but when the water starts getting too cool, I'll be back on the treadmill and that isn't much fun.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 11, 2012)

A friend of mine lives in a building with a pool...I keep trying to get over there to swim, but our schedules just don't align. I love to swim, but living in the country, it means driving someplace. I believe in doing things that one likes--I grew up swimming, love to be in the water. I would love an indoor swim lane <g>. I also did a lot of xc skiing, so a Nordic track made sense to me. It just hasn't made it back in the house. We also snow shoe a lot in the winter. And, I used to lift weights, so having the handweights handy when watching TV, I do pick them up and use them, as well as the band, while watching TV.


----------



## Claire (Sep 11, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I probably don't exercise as much as I should, but I have a real hard time with treadmills and the like. Try as I might, I get antsy after I'm on one for 10 minutes and just feel like the enjoyment factor is non-existent.
> 
> Having said that, I do like being outdoors, and spend a lot of evenings working around the house and yard. I also like swimming, walking, or biking when I can. I realize that doesn't constitute an organized fitness regimen, but I figure doing _something _is far better than sitting around watching television.
> 
> One thing I would also like to do is work some weight training into my life. I used to enjoy that when I was younger.



I, too, hate the machines.  I've tried music, TV, anything to make it less boring, to no avail.  I gave up my gym membership because I just cannot motivate myself to use the machines enough to make it worthwhile (for a fee you can take exercise classes there w/o membership).


----------



## Claire (Sep 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> I need to get a bathing suit first. The thirty dollars is the fee for joining the public gym. Not just the pool. And they have an EMT/lifeguard on duty everyday.


I thought I was the only one who didn't own a suit!  I didn't buy the classes until I ordered a few and found one that fit well.  Luckily this is a good time of year to buy them.  Took the first class today.  I'd taken them before, but just one here and one there.  For years I had my own pool, and worked out in it by myself.  Anyway, this is going to be perfect for my needs for the next couple of months (I'm hoping to get back to Zumba eventually).  It really felt good, and my leg was much less achy after the class (I'd over-done both exercise and housework yesterday, so was feeling it this morning).

$30 for the pool?  _And that includes an exercise class?_  I'm paying $64 for 10 classes, so yes, you have a bargain.  You just let the people who work there know your physical problems.  If it is something they cannot handle, believe me, they'll discourage you.  Businesses, especially pools, are very lawsuit-conscious and won't want you there if they can't get you out and to an appropriate place, fast.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 11, 2012)

Tonight instead of the gym, we are going to the art park, where there are miles of trails.  We are taking a picnic supper and enjoying the cooler (for us) weather.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 11, 2012)

It's amazing how much better the pool makes me feel, it's a time of solitude & peace. It's hard to believe it's exercise just water walking.


----------



## Addie (Sep 12, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine lives in a building with a pool...I keep trying to get over there to swim, but our schedules just don't align. I love to swim, but living in the country, it means *driving someplace. *I believe in doing things that one likes--I grew up swimming, love to be in the water. I would love an indoor swim lane <g>. I also did a lot of xc skiing, so a Nordic track made sense to me. It just hasn't made it back in the house. We also snow shoe a lot in the winter. And, I used to lift weights, so having the handweights handy when watching TV, I do pick them up and use them, as well as the band, while watching TV.


 
I need a vacation. I read the above bold as "*Drowning someplace*."


----------



## Addie (Sep 12, 2012)

bakechef said:


> Tonight instead of the gym, we are going to the art park, where there are miles of trails. We are taking a picnic supper and enjoying the cooler (for us) weather.


 
We have a place called "Belle Isle Marsh." It is one of the last salt water marshes in the country and considered an endangered ecosystem. There are trails all over the place and people take their dogs their and let them run free. It has become puppy land playground. Unfortunately, a lot of dog owners were not cleaning up after their animals. So they banned dogs. The dog owners got the message and when they did sneak their dogs in, they were cleaning up after them. As a result, they removed the ban and placed biodegradable bags along the trails with a trash can. 

There are all sorts of wild life in there. Swans, fish, fish eating birds, etc. Right now we are having a major problem with Eastern Equine Encephalitis and West Nile. So no night walks for the folks or their pets. It is closed from dusk to dawn. This place is Nature at its best.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 12, 2012)

Let me start out by saying that I am a former certified personal trainer, certified sports nutritionist and certified senior fitness instructor. I am also a lifetime member of 24 Hour Fitness, which I first joined in 2004. My initial 3 years was at the regular price, but since 2007 I have been required to pay $49.00 a year, for the rest of my life. Unfortunately they no longer offer this program.

On Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays I have a resistance machine circuit that I follow. It takes from 45 minutes to an hour, depending on how many others are using the same machines, and it works all the major muscle groups, head to toe. 

On Monday I follow this up with 30 to 60 minutes of cardio on the eliptical trainer, LifeCycle, and/or treadmill, but on Tuesday through Friday I participate in a senior fitness class that consists of a rigorous 30 minute spin class, followed by 30 minutes of light weights and stretch bands on Tuesdays and Thursdays and stretching exercises on Wednesdays and Fridays. 

I am trying to stay in good health, but my ultimate goal is to live long enough to become a burden upon my children.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 12, 2012)

Steve and I go for a walk every night for about 30 minutes and I also get on the exercise bike daily


----------



## Claire (Sep 16, 2012)

I am so pleased with myself.  I managed to walk home from Main Street Friday evening. I cannot believe I did it!  (anyone interested, look up Galena Illinois on any site, and i'm up over that hill!).  I'm convinced that my work outs before and my real attempts to get back at it as soon as possible are helping.  I'm still frustrated, but am very satisfied with my Pilates and water exercises.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> I am so pleased with myself.  I managed to walk home from Main Street Friday evening. I cannot believe I did it!  (anyone interested, look up Galena Illinois on any site, and i'm up over that hill!).  I'm convinced that my work outs before and my real attempts to get back at it as soon as possible are helping.  I'm still frustrated, but am very satisfied with my Pilates and water exercises.



Yay!!  You go, Girl!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2012)

Claire said:


> I am so pleased with myself.  I managed to walk home from Main Street Friday evening. I cannot believe I did it!  (anyone interested, look up Galena Illinois on any site, and i'm up over that hill!).  I'm convinced that my work outs before and my real attempts to get back at it as soon as possible are helping.  I'm still frustrated, but am very satisfied with my Pilates and water exercises.



Congrats, Claire!


----------



## Addie (Sep 16, 2012)

Claire said:


> I am so pleased with myself. I managed to walk home from Main Street Friday evening. I cannot believe I did it! (anyone interested, look up Galena Illinois on any site, and i'm up over that hill!). I'm convinced that my work outs before and my real attempts to get back at it as soon as possible are helping. I'm still frustrated, but am very satisfied with my Pilates and water exercises.


 
It is a beautiful time of the year for walking also. The leaves are starting to change color. Don't get frustrated, get engerized. You go girl!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 18, 2012)

Claire said:


> I am so pleased with myself.  I managed to walk home from Main Street Friday evening. I cannot believe I did it!  (anyone interested, look up Galena Illinois on any site, and i'm up over that hill!).  I'm convinced that my work outs before and my real attempts to get back at it as soon as possible are helping.  I'm still frustrated, but am very satisfied with my Pilates and water exercises.



Good on you Claire, well done


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 19, 2012)

I am a powerlifter and train with a team. We do bench press for about 4 1/2 hours on Mon and Deadlifts or Squats on Wed. which take about 3 hours. We all do other stuff without the team on other days. I have been doing about 2 years now and my bench went from 200 to 375lbs and my deadlift went from 286 to 520lbs. (I don't squat anymore) This has been great for my Diabetes and has strengthened my bones alot. I got hit across the legs with a solid steel bar 2 months ago and it should have broke both my legs but didn't. I had hematomas for almost 2 months I got hit so hard. I also don't have the back problems I used to have.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 22, 2012)

I am making a committment to exercise everyday for the next 3 months. Had a physical last week & the doc. has given me 3 months to get my weight down & my numbers in a safe range or I will have to go on a whole slew of medications which I am not willing to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> I am making a committment to exercise everyday for the next 3 months. Had a physical last week & the doc. has given me 3 months to get my weight down & my numbers in a safe range or I will have to go on a whole slew of medications which I am not willing to do.



No more donuts for breakfast!  You will be surprised how much your numbers change with just that difference.  If you need help revamping your diet just holler.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No more donuts for breakfast! You will be surprised how much your numbers change with just that difference. If you need help revamping your diet just holler.


I am open to any helpful tips you can share with me to revamp my diet  thank you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> I am open to any helpful tips you can share with me to revamp my diet  thank you!



You can ask any questions, I don't want to sound like a know it all by telling you things you may already know.  But, I have noticed you eat a lot of donuts and sugary cereals.  And since you don't care for oatmeal, how about Cheerios and raisin bran?


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 22, 2012)

Breakfast & lunch are always a challenge for me to eat healthy. I am up & out by 5:30 am. We have a small cafe/catering business so lunch is always busy. Greek yogurt & a granola bar have been working nicely around 8 am. I am always looking for quick, healthy foods to eat on the go. I would be so very happy & appreciative to hear any options you would like to share.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 22, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> I am making a committment to exercise everyday for the next 3 months. Had a physical last week & the doc. has given me 3 months to get my weight down & my numbers in a safe range or I will have to go on a whole slew of medications which I am not willing to do.



That is great SB...good luck with it all 

You will feel so much better in the long run


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 22, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That is great SB...good luck with it all
> 
> You will feel so much better in the long run


 thank you kylie & pf I appreciate your support!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 22, 2012)

Steve and I both lost a fair bit of weight last year...I did it due to finding out I had high cholesterol, which is hereditary as my dad had heart disease 

We cut out all saturated fats and just generally ate well and went on lots of walks

We have had a slight relapse over Winter (as you do LOL) so now on a mission again to lose that extra weight we put on again and cut out the bad food again!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2012)

I just purchased a Groupon for a 12 month membership in online yoga.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Breakfast & lunch are always a challenge for me to eat healthy. I am up & out by 5:30 am. We have a small cafe/catering business so lunch is always busy. Greek yogurt & a granola bar have been working nicely around 8 am. I am always looking for quick, healthy foods to eat on the go. I would be so very happy & appreciative to hear any options you would like to share.



I know it's early, but you should eat something substantial in the mornings.  I spend a good part of the weekend creating my breakfasts and lunches for the work week and lunch is always something I don't mind cold or room temp as I sit at my desk.

French toast can be made ahead, so can whole grain pancakes or waffles.  Try fruit compotes on the waffles and pancakes instead of butter and syrup.  Is there a hot cereal you do like?  You can make it up a week at a time and heat in the microwave each morning.  I take three cups of chopped fruit like peaches, blueberries, strawberries, etc and put in a small sauce pan with 1/2 cup of water and 1-2 tsp of sugar.  Bring it to a boil, cover and lower the heat to simmer for about 15 minutes.  Cool and put in fridge, this is great on a lot of things and low in sugars.  It's also great in hot cereal.

Greek yogurt is a good start, you should have a salad of some sort and fruit.  Try to leave bread and grain type stuff for breakfast.  Snacks are good too, like apple slices and peanut butter, cut up pineapple or melon for half way through the afternoon.

Not sure how much pop you drink during the day, but you should start swapping in water and tea more often.  Limit fruit juices, too, they are high in sugars.

Typical lunch for me is 3 ounces diced lunch meat, one ounce of diced cheese, green salad with tomatoes, topped with a mustard vinaigrette. 

When I get home, I usually have an additional snack, this can be pudding or ice cream but usually a popsicle.  Then for dinner I have a broth soup.

If I am hungry before I go to bed, I have a hot cup of beef broth.

I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2012)

I lost a lot of weight when I started walking for 30-60 minutes every day.  My breakfast is a glass of skim milk in the morning followed by a big glass of low sodium V-8 that I sip at work.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Breakfast & lunch are always a challenge for me to eat healthy. I am up & out by 5:30 am. We have a small cafe/catering business so lunch is always busy. Greek yogurt & a granola bar have been working nicely around 8 am. I am always looking for quick, healthy foods to eat on the go. I would be so very happy & appreciative to hear any options you would like to share.


 
Become a label reader. You would be surprised how many "quick" foods that you think are nutritious have sugar. Take a look at your granola bar. They are usually loaded with sugar. As you know the further down the list sugar is, the less there is in it. The nuts and other ingredients are certainly good for you. But it is that sugary paste that hold it all together that is the culprit. And it helps to make a lot of the healthy ingredients taste better. 

I know you are in the food business. As a result you have to taste a lot of the food you make. So have a rule. I often see chefs stick their little finger in the food to taste it. I have no problem with that. So the rule should be, "the taste should be no larger with what would be on the tip of your finger for tasting." Those tasting calories can add up fast. Try to pack a lunch to take with you. A healthy salad with the dressing on the side. Carrot and celery sticks to munch on when you feel yourself getting hungry. Keep a supply soaking in salted water in the fridge. Cut them small enough so that you can stick the whole stick in your mouth and free up your hands to keep working. But the most important meal is your breakfast. I hate to say it, but I would rather see you eat a Egg McMuffin in the morning than a doughnut. At least you will be getting some protein in you. And that will hold you better than the carbs in a fried doughnut. Or try to make an egg salad sandwich the night before to eat on your way to work. Put chopped celery in it. Hold back on the onions. You are dealing with the public and don't want onion breath. There are a lot of little tricks that can help you in your quest to get the weight off. 

Anyone else have anything to add? Something that helped you when you were trying to lose weight?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 22, 2012)

That is great DL...it is amazing how good a 30 minute brisk walk is


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2012)

Claire said:


> I thought I was the only one who didn't own a suit! I didn't buy the classes until I ordered a few and found one that fit well. Luckily this is a good time of year to buy them. Took the first class today. I'd taken them before, but just one here and one there. For years I had my own pool, and worked out in it by myself. Anyway, this is going to be perfect for my needs for the next couple of months (I'm hoping to get back to Zumba eventually). It really felt good, and my leg was much less achy after the class (I'd over-done both exercise and housework yesterday, so was feeling it this morning).
> 
> $30 for the pool? _And that includes an exercise class?_ I'm paying $64 for 10 classes, so yes, you have a bargain. You just let the people who work there know your physical problems. If it is something they cannot handle, believe me, they'll discourage you. Businesses, especially pools, are very lawsuit-conscious and won't want you there if they can't get you out and to an appropriate place, fast.


 
The cost is $30 for the year. It is a public gym/community center and run by the parks department. I will have access to anything I want to participate in. The pool is open year round and inside. They even have hot water showers. 

During the Depression, a lot of people who were living on the streets, used to go there to take a shower. A lot of the triple deckers were built at the turn of the century had only a toilet. No bathtub or shower. So the folks would go there once a week to take a shower. You would get a small bar of soap, face cloth and a towel. All for free. Including the shower.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know it's early, but you should eat something substantial in the mornings. I spend a good part of the weekend creating my breakfasts and lunches for the work week and lunch is always something I don't mind cold or room temp as I sit at my desk.
> 
> French toast can be made ahead, so can whole grain pancakes or waffles. Try fruit compotes on the waffles and pancakes instead of butter and syrup. Is there a hot cereal you do like? You can make it up a week at a time and heat in the microwave each morning. I take three cups of chopped fruit like peaches, blueberries, strawberries, etc and put in a small sauce pan with 1/2 cup of water and 1-2 tsp of sugar. Bring it to a boil, cover and lower the heat to simmer for about 15 minutes. Cool and put in fridge, this is great on a lot of things and low in sugars. It's also great in hot cereal.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for all those good tips. About the only hot cereal I like is chocolate malt o meal, probaly not the healthiest.  Easy lunch for me is either a cup of homemeade soup or fresh fruit.  I exercise late afternoon then eat my proteins & bigger meal for supper with dh & the daughter. Keep the great ideas coming, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 22, 2012)

That is a really good price for that Addie


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Thank you so much for all those good tips. About the only hot cereal I like is chocolate malt o meal, probaly not the healthiest.  Easy lunch for me is either a cup of homemeade soup or fresh fruit.  I exercise late afternoon then eat my proteins & bigger meal for supper with dh & the daughter. Keep the great ideas coming, I really do appreciate it!



Buy the regular Malt 'O Meal and add your own chocolate or cocoa, then you can control the sugar content.  And you can add other things to the Malt 'O Meal like the fruit I mentioned.  You can even stir Greek Yogurt into it and boost your protein.  Protein for breakfast helps you feel full longer and it will keep you from snacking too much.

I have also fried up sausage patties and eggs on Sunday to make egg and sausage muffins during the week.  It takes two minutes to warm the sausage and egg in the microwave while you toast and butter the muffin.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Thank you so much for all those good tips. About the only hot cereal I like is chocolate malt o meal, probaly not the healthiest. Easy lunch for me is either a cup of homemeade soup or fresh fruit. I exercise late afternoon then eat my proteins & bigger meal for supper with dh & the daughter. Keep the great ideas coming, I really do appreciate it!


 
I would like to see you start your day off with a protein. It will keep you going a lot better than just carbs. Take in both. You will also feel more filled. 

How often have we all heard, "Oh, I don't eat breakfast." But walk in at 7 a.m. with a box of choclate frosted cream filled doughnuts and they will stomp on you to get to them.


----------



## Addie (Sep 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Buy the regular Malt 'O Meal and add your own chocolate or cocoa, then you can control the sugar content. And you can add other things to the Malt 'O Meal like the fruit I mentioned. You can even stir Greek Yogurt into it and boost your protein. Protein for breakfast helps you feel full longer and it will keep you from snacking too much.
> 
> I have also fried up sausage patties and eggs on Sunday to make egg and sausage muffins during the week. It takes two minutes to warm the sausage and egg in the microwave while you toast and butter the muffin.


 
One of the benefits (if there are any) of being a diabetic, is that you learn all sorts of nifty tricks for eating.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 22, 2012)

Addie said:


> One of the benefits (if there are any) of being a diabetic, is that you learn all sorts of nifty tricks for eating.


Thank you everyone for sharing. It really is a mental adjustment to start eating correctly. I have just been used to eating easy, processed foods for way to long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing. It really is a mental adjustment to start eating correctly. I have just been used to eating easy, processed foods for way to long.



Just trying to steer you away from Type 2 Diabetes and High Cholesterol...or even a heart attack!  If we can do that for just one person, we will have done a good thing. Make the adjustments to your diet now, before you are forced to in the future, once you get that diagnosis of diabetes you can never get rid of it.  But, by changing how you eat now, you may dodge that bullet and never have to go on all the medications just to keep you living.


----------



## Addie (Sep 23, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing. It really is a *mental adjustment* to start eating correctly. I have just been used to eating easy, processed foods for way to long.


 
And educating yourself on healthy eating. You have a slew of folks here willing to help keep you on the right track. After a while smart eating becomes a way of life.


----------



## Addie (Sep 23, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just trying to steer you away from Type 2 Diabetes and High Cholesterol...or even a heart attack! If we can do that for just one person, we will have done a good thing. Make the adjustments to your diet now, before you are forced to in the future, once you get that *diagnosis of diabetes you can never get rid of it.* But, by changing how you eat now, you may dodge that bullet and never have to go on all the medications just to keep you living.


 
Even though I  have been taken off my medication for diabetes, I am still a diabetic and always will be. The only reason I am off any medication is because I finally took the word *diabetic* seriously and changed my diet. Now is the time for you to do it SB. Before you have to add that word to your daily volcabulary.


----------



## Claire (Sep 23, 2012)

My husband was diagnosed as being diabetic (in truth, he was borderline) and really took it seriously.  His doctor said if hadn't seen the tests himself he wouldn't believe it.  I told him years before that he needed to aim for exercise every day rather than the 2-3x/wk he was aiming for.  If you aim for daily, you'll wind up doing it at least 5x/wk.  For him he goes for 30 grams of carbs for two meals, 60 for his large meal, then snacks of 15-20 in between and after dinner.  It has worked for him.


----------



## Claire (Sep 23, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Breakfast & lunch are always a challenge for me to eat healthy. I am up & out by 5:30 am. We have a small cafe/catering business so lunch is always busy. Greek yogurt & a granola bar have been working nicely around 8 am. I am always looking for quick, healthy foods to eat on the go. I would be so very happy & appreciative to hear any options you would like to share.



If you like soup, here's one:  Nuke a mug of V8, the spicy one if you like some zip.  Voila!  Tomato soup!  You can put a few veggies in it that are frozen or fresh and chopped, ready to go in the fridge or freezer to make it heartier.  Or croutons.  Or leftover pasta from the night before.  But the V8 is a staple in our house, and it has fewer carbs/calories than canned tomato soup.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 23, 2012)

I am going to go against the grain and tell you to avoid fruit like the plague for the next few months. Eat vitamin C every day at least 1000mg but 2-3k is great too. fruit is pure sugar and will give you spikes that you don't need. You need slow burning filling foods. That would be fibre and slow burning carbs.

I start every day almost with a slice of whole multi-grain bread. Must be whole grain! Costco has the best one I think. I spread low calorie peanut butter on it after toasting it. This is also my blood crash go-to food which I am knoshing as we speak. 76 bs is why I am up at 4am.

Stir-fried edamame with garlic and chili is a snack you can eat alot of and have little effect on your BS. You can also steam it if every calorie counts.

My conveinant luch is a cup of brown rice (the micro kind) and a can of tuna on top. A little salad and your set. I ate this everyday for months.
You can find similar things to mix it up.

Dinner is usually high in protein and small on carbs but you need your carbs. NO white rice or potatoes at all! No pasta either. At least for now.
Quinoa or whole beans or lentils worked for me. Lots of greens too!

You also need to get your body into a "state of repair" re: your muscles.
Walking is great especially if you hit some weights later. working out 2 times a day will give you 4 times the benefit. Go heavy on the weights! You won't get big! you will be sore at first but it will get easier.Heavy is what is heavy to you and numbers don't matter.

I went from a 13 fasting BS to 6.5 in 3 months doing this. The doctor said they have never seen anybody do it so fast. It worked for me but I know everyone is different.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks to all for the fantastic tips & support. I have been exercising every day since my doctor's visit last thursday. I do the elliptical at home 35 minutes. I also go in the pool but I am not a great swimmer so I feel I don't really get my heart rate up. I feel like I am starting to walk better already with less pains in my legs especially when I get up in the morning.  I am still aquireing a taste for some of the different healthy foods.  I am at 285#  now with my goal to get under 250# by Christmas.  I really appreciate all the helpful hints on different healthy food options & exercise.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 23, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Breakfast & lunch are always a challenge for me to eat healthy. I am up & out by 5:30 am. We have a small cafe/catering business so lunch is always busy. Greek yogurt & a granola bar have been working nicely around 8 am. I am always looking for quick, healthy foods to eat on the go. I would be so very happy & appreciative to hear any options you would like to share.


You have been given a lot of great tips on how to eat better. I am usually up between 4:30 and 5:00 a.m. I used to work nights. I concur that protein is what you need in the morning. Protein, greens, and grains. I switched the time I eat my big meal to be breakfast--so what you'd eat for dinner, I will eat for breakfast, but most of the time, I eat eggs. Eggs, barley/rice/grits and steamed greens/a bit of fresh fruit. That keeps me going until late afternoon. For lunch, I force myself to eat some yogurt/fruit/broth/veggies. Supper is usually something light--veggies, some rice, a small portion of meat, maybe, or I just have some nuts and cheese. It depends on if I'm hungry or not. And, I don't snack. I don't eat desserts. 

I have cut bread out of my diet for the most part. I started switching when I ate my largest meal in June. I don't own a scale--refuse to do that--but I am now digging through my "donate" box to find the size 8-10 jeans. I'm down 2-3 sizes in 3 months.  And, I drink about 8-10 glasses of water with 1 tsp cider vinegar/day. No coffee, no tea, no soft drinks, no fruit juices (except freshly squeezed), no processed foods. Alcohol--oh, yeah, that's still in my diet.


----------



## Addie (Sep 23, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Thanks to all for the fantastic tips & support. I have been exercising every day since my doctor's visit last thursday. I do the elliptical at home 35 minutes. I also go in the pool but I am not a great swimmer so I feel I don't really get my heart rate up. I feel like I am starting to walk better already with less pains in my legs especially when I get up in the morning. I am still aquireing a taste for some of the different healthy foods. I am at 285# now with my goal to get under 250# by Christmas. I really appreciate all the helpful hints on different healthy food options & exercise.


 
If you feel yourself getting discourage because you have hit a plateau, then come back here and we will all get you pumped up again to keep going. We are all rooting for you. Go SB!!!


----------



## bakechef (Sep 23, 2012)

My best advice is to give yourself plenty time.  Set small goals.   Find ways to eat better that  are easy, and not a drastic change at first.   Add new things slowly and allow yourself to acclimate to the new diet.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you all so very much for the support. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 24, 2012)

Today I am going to buy some little hand weights..going to start toning up my arms 

Starting with 1kg and working my way up 

Does anyone else use hand weights...if so, did you start with the 1kg as I was thinking of getting the 2kg but hubby said start from scratch


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I am going to buy some little hand weights..going to start toning up my arms
> 
> Starting with 1kg and working my way up
> 
> Does anyone else use hand weights...if so, did you start with the 1kg as I was thinking of getting the 2kg but hubby said start from scratch


My hand weights are 1 kg. I bought them for my mom, but she didn't use them, so I brought them home. I sometimes use both of them in one hand. I lift the weights when I'm watching TV and a commercial comes on. I also use a "stretchy" band for my legs and to tone my arms (also when commercials come on). When I used to train dogs, I would suggest that folks do training exercises during commercials. I've applied that to using the weights and band.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I am going to buy some little hand weights..going to start toning up my arms
> 
> Starting with 1kg and working my way up
> 
> Does anyone else use hand weights...if so, did you start with the 1kg as I was thinking of getting the 2kg but hubby said start from scratch



Start with the 1 kg, do as many reps as you can with out pain or stress, when it gets easy increase the reps.  If you can lift 1 kg ten times, you've lifted 10 kg.  I you can lift 2 kg only 5 times, you've still lifted 10 kg. It's how many times you can repeat an action that counts, unless you lift dead weights for competition.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you guys...great info there 

I bought 2 x 1kg weights and started today doing 10 reps...I have to be very careful with my left arm though as I had a shoulder operation only 4.5 months ago and it is still very sore, still healing


----------



## Claire (Sep 25, 2012)

Most women start with 1-3 lbs (my husband informed me of the KG/lb difference, and you're right in there).  I was 23 or so years old, and the Pentagon fitness center, when a man approached me and said I have the build for weight lifting.  He started me on 3 lbs, but I am tall and large boned (for a woman that is), quite muscular.  Now I do some weights at 5 lbs, and others at 7.5 lbs.  I have been consistently doing a little weight work ever since (that would be 1978 or so).  It pays off.  I have a set of sitting/lying lifts, and a set of standing lifts that I intersperse.  It's only a few minutes every day or two (I also take exercise classes, and chose my weight work at home to correspond with that so I work different muscle groups on different days).  

Having the upper body strength really paid off with the hip fracture and subsequent crutches.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 25, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you guys...great info there
> 
> I bought 2 x 1kg weights and started today doing 10 reps...I have to be very careful with my left arm though as I had a shoulder operation only 4.5 months ago and it is still very sore, still healing


Good for you!  Easy does it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 25, 2012)

SB-You might want to rethink the granola bar for breakfast--there can be a lot of hidden sugar in those.


----------



## simonbaker (Sep 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> SB-You might want to rethink the granola bar for breakfast--there can be a lot of hidden sugar in those.


I have been reading alot of labels lately & nature valley makes a good oats & honey granola bar. There are 2 in a package & seem to be the most affordable healthy option out there in the granola department, I am always looking for something fast & healthy to eat on the run. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 26, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> I have been reading alot of labels lately & nature valley makes a good oats & honey granola bar. There are 2 in a package & seem to be the most affordable healthy option out there in the granola department, I am always looking for something fast & healthy to eat on the run. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Not quite you mean on the run. Care to clarify that?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 26, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> Good for you!  Easy does it.



Thanks SB


----------



## Claire (Oct 1, 2012)

I woke up this morning and walked downstairs.  Not thinking, just did it.  I know this sounds like nothing, but I got around, did the morning routines, sat for a break, and realized that I hadn't had a hip issue for an hour or two.  I was supposed to go to Pilates, my best friend,especially since the hip fracture, and decided, why question it, just enjoy it.  I'll go back to my regular workout routine tomorrow morning, but an entire day pain-free, without having to decide what I should do every step?  I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 1, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> I woke up this morning and walked downstairs.  Not thinking, just did it.  I know this sounds like nothing, but I got around, did the morning routines, sat for a break, and realized that I hadn't had a hip issue for an hour or two.  I was supposed to go to Pilates, my best friend,especially since the hip fracture, and decided, why question it, just enjoy it.  I'll go back to my regular workout routine tomorrow morning, but an entire day pain-free, without having to decide what I should do every step?  I'm a happy girl.



So happy to hear this, Claire!  Continued speedy recovery!


----------



## simonbaker (Oct 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Not quite you mean on the run. Care to clarify that?


 More times than not I am always eating on the run: In the car, grab a couple of bites in between orders & caterings. I have been trying to grab an apple or banana or something healthy.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 1, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> So happy to hear this, Claire!  Continued speedy recovery!


What she said.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yea, Claire!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great news Claire


----------

